# ازاى الصوم 55 يوم



## baher 1 (11 فبراير 2010)

- السيد المسيح صام أربعين يوماً 
2 - الأسبوع الأول (ويعرف بمقدمة الصوم الكبير)
3 - أسبوع الآلام

يبقى كدا الصيام = 40 + 7 +7 = 54 يوم 

فى يوم ناقص كدا

ممكن حد يفهمنى ازاى هما 55 يوم

سلام المسيح معاكم


----------



## coptic hero (11 فبراير 2010)

*اولا احنا بنصوم ليله الآحد يعنى الآثنين اول يوم صيام وبنفطر ليله السبت يعنى الآحد فطار وده يعنى 8اسابيع ينقصهم يوم العيد يعنى 56-1 = 55* يوم


----------



## محمد على حق (12 فبراير 2010)

انا اعرف الصيام اسمة صيام لية علفشان احنا بنمتنع عن الاكل والشرب لكن اول مرة اسمع ابقى صايم وممكن اكل اى حاجة مافيهاش روح والله غريبة انتوا لية مش عاوزين تقتنعوا ان دينكوا غلط وان الانجيل الاساسى كان مذكور فية ان فى نبى هيجيى بعد سيدنا عيسى اسمة احمد لية انتة بتعبدوا انسان وازاى يبقى الة وازاى يموت ويدفن ويبقى الة وازاى 1+1+1+ =1  ازاى انتوا بتخرفوا اوية نشيد الانشاد دة والله والله والله كلام جنسى مش كلام من عند ربنا دة   ربنا عطانا كل واحد عقل علشان نفكر بية   والحمد لله والله لو قعدت احمد واشكر فى ربنا علشان انا مسلم والله مايكفية   وياريت ترحمونا بقى وتسيبكوا من سيدنا محمدعلشان دة اطهر وافضل واحسن شى فى البشرية كلها ياريت احنا علشان نومن بسيدنا محمد لازم نومن بكل الانبياء والا لا نكون مومنين بمحمد شوف الفرق بين النبى الحق واللى انتوا بتقولوا دة اله   وربنا يهديكوا


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (12 فبراير 2010)

محمد على حق قال:


> انا اعرف الصيام اسمة صيام لية علفشان احنا بنمتنع عن الاكل والشرب لكن اول مرة اسمع ابقى صايم وممكن اكل اى حاجة مافيهاش روح والله غريبة انتوا لية مش عاوزين تقتنعوا ان دينكوا غلط وان الانجيل الاساسى كان مذكور فية ان فى نبى هيجيى بعد سيدنا عيسى اسمة احمد لية انتة بتعبدوا انسان وازاى يبقى الة وازاى يموت ويدفن ويبقى الة وازاى 1+1+1+ =1 ازاى انتوا بتخرفوا اوية نشيد الانشاد دة والله والله والله كلام جنسى مش كلام من عند ربنا دة ربنا عطانا كل واحد عقل علشان نفكر بية والحمد لله والله لو قعدت احمد واشكر فى ربنا علشان انا مسلم والله مايكفية وياريت ترحمونا بقى وتسيبكوا من سيدنا محمدعلشان دة اطهر وافضل واحسن شى فى البشرية كلها ياريت احنا علشان نومن بسيدنا محمد لازم نومن بكل الانبياء والا لا نكون مومنين بمحمد شوف الفرق بين النبى الحق واللى انتوا بتقولوا دة اله وربنا يهديكوا


 
*انت تحتاج للإطلاع انت ضاااااااايع *
*اولا نحن لانعبد انسان !!!*
*ثانيا اقرأ الرد على الشبه في نشيد الأنشاد قبل ان تتهم كلام الله حرام*
*ثالثا محمد ليس نبي ...*
*ربنا يهديك ..*
*ياريت ماتلخبطش المواضيع لأنك بكده هتخسر عضويتك صدقني *


----------



## Twin (12 فبراير 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*


+christian+ قال:


> *ياريت ماتلخبطش المواضيع لأنك بكده هتخسر عضويتك صدقني *


 
*خسرهاااااااااااااااااا خلاص*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## toty sefo (12 فبراير 2010)

المسيح صام 40 يوم 
الاسبوع الاول هو اسبوع الاستعداد وكمان هو بدل ايام السبت والاحد لانه لايصام فيهم انقطاعى 
الاسبوع الاخير هو اسبوع الالام
وبما ان احنا بنصوم ليله الاثنين ونفطر ليله الاحد زى ما شرح لنا كوبتك هيرو يبقى كده 55 يوم


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2010)

*



			انا اعرف الصيام اسمة صيام لية علفشان احنا بنمتنع عن الاكل والشرب لكن اول مرة اسمع ابقى صايم وممكن اكل اى حاجة مافيهاش روح والله غريبة انتوا لية مش عاوزين تقتنعوا ان دينكوا غلط وان الانجيل الاساسى كان مذكور فية ان فى نبى هيجيى بعد سيدنا عيسى اسمة احمد لية انتة بتعبدوا انسان وازاى يبقى الة وازاى يموت ويدفن ويبقى الة وازاى 1+1+1+ =1 ازاى انتوا بتخرفوا اوية نشيد الانشاد دة والله والله والله كلام جنسى مش كلام من عند ربنا دة ربنا عطانا كل واحد عقل علشان نفكر بية والحمد لله والله لو قعدت احمد واشكر فى ربنا علشان انا مسلم والله مايكفية وياريت ترحمونا بقى وتسيبكوا من سيدنا محمدعلشان دة اطهر وافضل واحسن شى فى البشرية كلها ياريت احنا علشان نومن بسيدنا محمد لازم نومن بكل الانبياء والا لا نكون مومنين بمحمد شوف الفرق بين النبى الحق واللى انتوا بتقولوا دة اله وربنا يهديكوا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طبعا كل الحاجات اللى انت كاتبها دى ملهاش علاقة بالمسيحية

محدش هيرد على استفساراتك لانك حتى لو عرفت انها كذبة برده مش هتأمن لان قلبك وعقللك مقفولين

لو عايز تعرف دور فى المنتدى كل اللى انت كاتبه ده ردينا عليه ميت مرة باسئلة اخواتك المسلمين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2010)

*الصوم الكبير مدته 55 يمآ لأن:
أسبوع الأستعداد + ال 40 يومآ التى صامها السيد المسيح +
أسبوع الآلام + يوم سبت النور , ويصام إنقطاعيآ لأن المسيح كان فى القبر)

وقد أضيف إليه الصوم الكبير " أسبوع الآ لام " فى القرن 3 م للاستفادة من فترة صوم الأربعين , ليكون أكثر حرارة , وأكثر عمقآ . وهو أقدس فترة فى السنة , ويصام بزهد كثير.
*​


----------

